# 33" and up tires



## JHR (Jan 29, 2010)

Im ready to see some larger tires than just a 32 back and a 31 law. I wanna see some 33 -35 tires for bikes. With all the gear reductions and stuff we have now i think it would be nice to have the option of a tire this size that we can still turn. I mean i see a ton of bikes with huge lifts that have plenty of room for way bigger tires but none are available without going to a truck tire. The Black Mamba by interco says 30" and up so i wonder just how big they will go.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

where have you seen any written documentation? i would like to read it.


----------



## DTX (Mar 24, 2010)

I think the reason you haven't seen them is the limited market and fear that the drivetrains will not hold up. Can you picture a 35x12x15 silverback? :firedevil::eek2:


----------



## JHR (Jan 29, 2010)

I havent seen any written documentation on the black mamba its just what ive seen other people write on the forums about it. But i think ur drivetrain holding up is all in how u ride ur bike. U can have a set of 28's on ur bike and if ur too rough on it u will break all kinds of stuff.


----------



## harmonsbrute (Mar 29, 2009)

u know if u want bigger tires. just get u sum 15 inch itp rims and ur tires are bout unlimited. 33x12.50x15 boggers and so on


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

If you putt around on 35's all you have is a crap ton of ground clearance.

If you can't "let er eat" all you have its a dedicated pavement/trail pounder IMO.


----------



## rhelms (Sep 18, 2009)

DTX said:


> I think the reason you haven't seen them is the limited market and fear that the drivetrains will not hold up. Can you picture a 35x12x15 silverback? :firedevil::eek2:


 I want a set of those. WOW


----------



## JHR (Jan 29, 2010)

i know that if they made some 33 or 34 laws or silverback's they would make a killing from the guys with the lifted bikes and some of the show bikes just because they are new and different and that they are bored with the setup they have already. I personally would do a gear reduction and a lift just to put on a 34 outlaw. And truck tires are just wayyyyyyyyy to heavy. Not worth messing with in the mud. Like u said it would just be a trail bike or for looks nothing else.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

The weakest link is going to break easily with em though. The problem is that link is very expensive to fix more than likely.


----------



## madppcs (Aug 31, 2009)

I can see a 33" (Insert name here) tire. But that would be the limit. 33" is same as alot of mud tires for trucks.


----------



## JHR (Jan 29, 2010)

highlifter needs to make a 33x10x14 outlaw just to change it up a little. Id go buy a set if they did.


----------

